# iPhone upload reel



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

10.17.10


----------



## shrimplover (Oct 12, 2010)

is that a pair of discus?


----------



## mthom211 (Sep 3, 2010)

Thiers 3 so I'm assuming there not a pair....


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't think i have a pair, they always congregate in front of the camera when I am trying to take a photo of plants. Always want more food.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

10.23.10


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

01.06.10
Quick video at feeding time

Discus fish eating blackworms-01

Discus fish eating blackworms-02

Can we embed videos in the forum post?


----------



## Saturation (Mar 24, 2010)

I too have been abusing the camera on the new iphone 4. It is really incredible! It takes great photos and videos. Just tried getting some zoomed in shots of cherries. And a cool video of my 3 amano shrimp lined up on the underside of my cliff rock.




























considering how zoomed in the camera is im amazed at the clarity of the photos.

and the amano video: (hope it works)


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## MrJeff (Mar 3, 2011)

im digging it. very nice!


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

a couple images of my current grow out tank


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

TFCEC Member
Join a local fish club. 
www.tropical-fish-club-of-erie-county.com


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

TFCEC Member
Join a local fish club. 
www.tropical-fish-club-of-erie-county.com


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)




----------

